# DDoS-Angriff auf Dialerschutz.de und Computerbetrug.de



## sascha (7 Dezember 2006)

*Schwerer DDoS-Angriff auf Dialerschutz.de und Computerbetrug.de*

Die Verbraucherschutzportale Dialerschutz.de und Computerbetrug.de sind am Mittwoch zum Ziel eines massiven DDoS-Angriffs geworden. Die Attacke, die in ihrer Größenordnung äußerst ungewöhnlich ist, dauerte am Donnerstagabend noch an. Wer hinter dem Angriff steckt, ist derzeit noch unklar. Das Unternehmen 1&1, bei dem die Seiten auf einem dezidierten Server gehostet sind, sicherte den Betreibern seine volle Unterstützung zu.

Der Angriff gegen die Portale begann am frühen Morgen des 6. Dezembers und nahm im Lauf des Vormittags an Stärke weiter zu. Der oder die unbekannten Angreifer nutzen offensichtlich ein sehr großes Netz von infizierten Rechnern, um den gemeinsamen Server der Seiten mit einem kombinierten Syn- und Http-Flood zum Absturz zu bringen. Als die Betreiber die erste Angriffswelle mit technischen Gegenmaßnahmen unter Kontrolle brachten, setzte am Mittwochnachmittag eine zweite Welle ein. Die Täter erzeugten plötzlich mit einer verteilten UDP-Flood-Attacke einen Traffic von bis zu 1,8 GBit/Sekunde. „Attacken dieser Stärke sind glücklicherweise mit drei bis vier pro Jahr sehr selten", erklärte 1&1-Sprecher Michael Frenzel gegenüber dem Onlineportal heise.de. Der Webhoster sah sich nun ebenfalls zu technischen Verteidigungsmaßnahmen gezwungen, um seine anderen Server nicht zu gefährden. In der Folge waren Dialerschutz.de und Computerbetrug.de, das gemeinsame Forum, sowie das Blog Augsblog.de nicht mehr erreichbar.

In enger Zusammenarbeit gelang es Webhoster und Seitenbetreibern dann im Laufe des Donnerstagnachmittags, die Attacke in den Griff zu bekommen. Seit etwa 15 Uhr sind die Seiten wieder erreichbar. Wenngleich weiterhin unter Beschuss: Am Donnerstagabend verstärkten die Angreifer ihre Bemühungen noch einmal. Die Gegenmaßnahmen schienen jedoch zu greifen. Ob dies so bleibt, war zunächst nicht abzusehen.

Wer hinter dem in seiner Heftigkeit ungewöhnlichen Angriff auf die Verbraucherschutzportale steckt, blieb zunächst unklar. „Um Dialerschutz.de gegen seine offenbar sehr wütenden Feinde zu unterstützen, haben wir vereinbart, einen TCP-Dump zur Verfügung zu stellen und mit unserer Abuse-Abteilung bei der Ermittlung der Angreifer zu helfen", erklärte 1&1-Sprecher Frenzel gegenüber heise. Gleiches bestätigte das Unternehmen, mit dem wir in ständigem und engem Kontakt stehen, auch gegenüber uns.

Die Betreiber von Dialerschutz.de und Computerbetrug.de sehen die Angriffe – trotz der damit verbundenen Schwierigkeiten – als gutes Zeichen. Sie zeigten, dass ihre jahrelangen Bemühungen um den Verbraucherschutz im Internet und in der Telekommunikation offenbar so manchem dubiosen Anbieter ein Dorn im Auge seien. So jedenfalls müsse man die aufwändigen Attacken sehen. Tatsächlich erreichten die Täter mit ihren Bemühungen das genaue Gegenteil ihres eigentlichen Ziel: Die Angriffe seien Ansporn, jetzt erst recht weiter über Kostenfallen im Internet, am Handy und am Telefon zu informieren, und die Menschen für die Gefahren zu sensibilisieren.

Sowohl Dialerschutz.de als auch Computerbetrug.de waren in den vergangenen Jahren mehrfach zum Ziel von DDoS-Attacken geworden. Der aktuelle Angriff ist in seiner Massivität jedoch der bislang Schwerste.

cu,

Sascha
Heiko

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=407


----------



## opensky.cc (8 Dezember 2006)

*AW: DDoS-Angriff auf Dialerschutz.de und Computerbetrug.de*



sascha schrieb:


> [_Fullquote entfernt. Text siehe oben. (bh)]_


Hallo Sascha und Heiko

ich freue mich, dass Ihr wieder online sind, obwohl Ihr ja offenbar immer noch unter schwerem Beschuss liegt. Schon alleine das ist ein Erfolg! Offenbar ist es also doch moeglich, den Angreifern Paroli zu bieten.
Unser Provider hat das bisher ausgeschlossen, ich lasse ihn nun mal mit Eueren Spezies bei 1:1 sprechen.

Auch wir wurden angeschossen. Ueber eine Luecke in der PhPBB-Forensoftware drang ein Spammer ein um zig-tausend armen, unbefriedigten Frauen und Maennern zu besseren Orgasmen zu verhelfen, etc., etc. und meine Mailboxen wurden mit Mailbombern bedient - schoen, ich habe ja sonst fast Nix zum Lesen.

Wir setzen nun unsrere Seite mit sicherer Software neu auf ...

Der Angreifer erhaelt nun allerdings naechstens von ein paar meiner Bekannten aus Kambodscha einen Unhoeflichkeitsbesuch, der bei ihm einen (oder mehrere) bleibende/n Eindruck/uecke hinterlassen wird.

Wer weiss, vielleicht kehrt danach auch bei Euch Ruhe vor DDoS-Attacken ein - die Welt ist klein und man hat ja heutzutage so viele gemeinsame schlechte alte Bekannte ... 

Herzlichen Gruss

Peter / opensky.cc


----------



## dvill (8 Dezember 2006)

*AW: DDoS-Angriff auf Dialerschutz.de und Computerbetrug.de*

Der Hinweis auf das eigene Forum nutzt die aktuelle Lage gut aus, etwas davon zu profitieren.

Das im Vorposting geschilderte Problem hat aber mit der DDoS-Attacke genau nichts zu tun. Unsichere Software zu betreiben ist etwas ganz anders, die geschilderte Methode, damit umzugehen, ebenso.


----------



## Heiko (8 Dezember 2006)

*AW: DDoS-Angriff auf Dialerschutz.de und Computerbetrug.de*



opensky.cc schrieb:


> Hallo Sascha und Heiko
> 
> ich freue mich, dass Ihr wieder online sind, obwohl Ihr ja offenbar immer noch unter schwerem Beschuss liegt. Schon alleine das ist ein Erfolg! Offenbar ist es also doch moeglich, den Angreifern Paroli zu bieten.
> Unser Provider hat das bisher ausgeschlossen, ich lasse ihn nun mal mit Eueren Spezies bei 1:1 sprechen.
> ...


Nicht zuletzt das war seinerzeit ein Grund, von phpBB (was eine ansonsten recht gute Software war) wegzugehen.


----------

